# Amazing Tanks, Horrible Choices



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

This thread is dedicated to amazing tanks (huge tanks) that have been horribly stocked. For example: my friend has a 75 gallon long tank. All he has in it? Blue rocks, a few little, colorful fake plants, and ALL GREY FISH. Really. He has a freshwater shark (this would be cool if he had some color in it) and all grey and black fish. This is just about the worst use of a 75 gallon long that I have ever seen. I would honestly go crazy with dividers and do about a million different colors and communities. I would use 25 gallons of it for guppies only, 25 gallons for a betta community, and 25 gallons of it for a community with all different kinds of tetras. Neon tetras, glow light tetras, long finned red minor tetras, and any other kind of tetra known to man! If you like the kind of tank that he has, this is just my opinion and I don't mean to offend anyone. If you know a huge tank like this that you would go in a completely different direction with, feel free to add in any other type of tank. What would you do with a 75 gallon?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, I certainly wouldn't consider a 75 gallon huge, but size is relative I suppose... I had my 90 gallon stocked with a ton of small colorful fish. It was nice for a while, but I got bored with it and got rid of them all.


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

there is like a huge 150+ gallon tank at a local movie rental place (random, I know) where I live. The thing still has water in it but no fish and has been sitting for who knows how long... the decor inside and the later is pretty much black and the canopy and stand were not in great shape. Fixable, but not great. I asked the owner about it and he offered it to me for 900 dollars. Excuse me, but if you are going to try to scam someone who ACTUALLY knows about aquariums, you are barking up the wrong tree. It is an awesome tank, but the amount of cleaning it would take to get everything back on board, plus having to replace all the live rock and restore the exterior, it is NOT worth 900. Such a shame to see it all dilapidated and ruined... :/


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

got rid of them all?


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

bnie, It is a shame the tank is sitting there not cared about, where you could do so much with it.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

jaysee said:


> Well, I certainly wouldn't consider a 75 gallon huge, but size is relative I suppose... I had my 90 gallon stocked with a ton of small colorful fish. It was nice for a while, but I got bored with it and got rid of them all.


It might not be "huge", but it IS big. I think so, anyway... So sad to hear about that old fish tank! $900 isn't worth it, though.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

isochronism said:


> got rid of them all?


Yeah, I've gotten rid of a bunch of tanks. I kept a few fish, moving them to a larger tank, and sent the rest packing.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

If it were my tank, I would happily give it to you bnie,... of course I would want monthly visitation rights once you set it up nicely


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

hahahaha anyone who loves fish is welcome at my house always


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Hm, a 75 gallon long tank..... Divided into 5 gal sections, would give you 15 sections.... Ooooo, I could have 15 bettas in one tank! Aquabid, here I come! LOL

Of course, I'd first need to get a stand that could hold that much weight. And this would mean I wouldn't have enough money left to purchase 15 bettas on Aquabid. Hm....


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I would bring a tankwarming gift (housewarming) not a heater..


----------

